# Persistant Diarrhea in Young Stallion ----> FINAL UPDATE ON 9/24/2009!!!



## Little Wolf Ranch (Sep 17, 2009)

*UPDATE AS OF 9/24/2009:*

After being on Sand Clear since last friday (the 18th) WE NOW HAVE SOLID HARD STOOLS!!!












I want to GIVE A BIG THANK YOU to everyone - his coat looks great, he has already started to gain weight and we are thrilled and he seems so much happier!

PS: I don't know if this is possible but maybe we could put this on the Best Of Horse Forum? Maybe it would help another person with the actual pictures, descriptions and everyone's great suggestions!

**************************************************

Okay. . .so before I go into detail about the situation, here is some information about the horse I am talking about


Name: Ranger
Age: 2007 Model
Height: 33.5"
Coat Condition: Shiny and healthy
Eyes: Clear, moist and bright
Body Condition: Slightly underweight (part of the current problem)
Energy: Playful, jumps logs, comes running when called
Appetite: VERY good - begs for his grain, licks it up and begs for more - eats all his hay as well
Hydration: Very good - no signs of any dehydration
Current Amount Of Grain: 4 cups daily (2 cups AM & 2 cups PM)
History: I am his second owner - breeder reports he has had this "diarrhea" since he was young --- found out he had Strongyles (and had given it to his pasture mate/lover Missy) so we dewormed immediately
Current Medications Given: wormed with Zymerctrin Gold every 6 weeks (hasn't cleared it up) and now started the 5 day Panacur PowerPack 
My vet says (quote) ". . .he doesn't look wormy. . ." and my vet is really at a loss. He has minimal experience with Miniatures and I am really starting to question his value to me at this time, and I am currently shopping for a new vet. We did run the fecal test on him which found he had strongyles so we dewormed immediately and after 2 weeks post-deworming I am still stuck with a Cremello stallion with his whole but and tail soaked with "brown fecal soup" - which I desperately want to clear up not only because of cosmetic reasons but I am sure this diarrhea is causing some sort of damage to his body. 




My vet suggested a "hay only" diet and that worked for 2 days and then it was back again. . .then we tried Probios. . .gone for a day and then back again. I am VERY frustrated and I can't keep spending money on stuff that isn't working and I definately don't have the money to be paying for exam and tests over and over again. . . especially when it's $80 just to get him out of his chair 



.

If anyone has any ideas - throw them out there - I need help ASAP. 

*UPDATE WITH REQUESTED INFORMATION:*

I live in the upstate of SC (Spartanburg County to be exact, if you know where that is) and while I wouldn't say we have as much sand as in FL, my horses are on a dirt/sand paddock 24/7 for 5 days out of the week.

I am currently feeding fescue/clover mix hay - was feeding oat hay but the horses didn't care for it much but they are begging for this mixed hay.

*IDEAS SO FAR:*

Here is the list everyone has come up with that I am going to put on my to-do list with him but how long should I wait inbetween each? Also, can people go into detail about each option listed below such as how often, etc.?

1- Safeguard given for 7 days

2- Metamucil

3- sellenium shot

4- Sand Clear

5- Biosponge

*HERE ARE PICTURES TAKEN THIS AM!* (sep. 19)


----------



## lotsofspots (Sep 17, 2009)

I am not sure where you live, but here in Florida we have a problem with sand..and one of the symptoms is wet, runny poop. Some of mine also will chew on the wooden fence which causes wet poop. Have you tried giving Metamucil? Does he have a larger than usual belly?

Barbara


----------



## minimule (Sep 17, 2009)

I had a mare that was like this but she was picky on what she ate too. She came from a 1500 acre ranch where it was just her and another mini mare with big horses and cows. I brought her here to my little acre with 14 other minis. She didn't like it here. There was too much activity. She lost a lot of weight, down to about a 3. We tried everything. We dewormed, gave Probios, treated for ulcers, added to Pepto her diet. Added yogurt and beet pulp. She wouldn't eat any kind of "fancy" grains only plain oats. She had free choice grass and alfalfa 3 times a day. Nothing stopped the runs. It was nasty. I finally gave up and gave her to someone that had a lot more land and fewer horses. She just couldn't take it here. My vet never could figure it out either. We ran all kinds of tests, floated her teeth, tried different treatments with no success.

It's a little different than your boy 'cause he seems happy and bright. Hopefully someone else can give you some ideas.


----------



## maestoso (Sep 17, 2009)

A friend who had weanling with this issue, it actually lasted into his yearling year, he had the diarrhea along with other problems. After a lot of frustration and playing with feed and such, she tested his sellenium levels, which were very low/off. He got a sellenium shot and he improved greatly. I am sure the issue could be caused by a number of things, but if you have exhausted other ideas, I think the test is relatively inexpensive.


----------



## lovinglife (Sep 17, 2009)

I had one with very similar symptoms. We gave pepto and a number of things. Turned out to be sand.....gave Sand Clear within a week the persistent loose stool finally checked up. Hope that helps



.


----------



## loveminis (Sep 17, 2009)

I agree with the others, try giving him pysllium (sand clear) for 7 days.


----------



## sedeh (Sep 17, 2009)

I've never had to use it but I've heard Biosponge works great with stopping diarrhea. Maybe someone that has used it can give you more info. I also agree that it wouldn't hurt to give him a course of sand clear. Otherwise you're just gonna have to keep playing with his diet to find out what he'll tolerate. Good luck!


----------



## chandab (Sep 17, 2009)

What kind of hay is he on? Just another idea, as I have one that is sensitive to alfalfa, if she gets more than about 20% alfalfa hay in her diet she gets a poo-tail. [i prefer to feed straight grass or minimal alfalfa, so she hasn't had this problem since being here, but she came to me from someone who fed a lot of alfalfa and she had a really nasty tail, put her on grass hay and it cleared up. May or may not work for your guy.]


----------



## Miniv (Sep 17, 2009)

My first thought was also SAND.

You just may have a young fellow who developed a problem in his gut as a youngster and is going to be sensitive to all sorts of things throughout his life. Be alert and aware to changes for him. It sounds as if he's healthy and he's got the best home he could have for his problem.


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 17, 2009)

If you post where you live, or conditions of the ground he is living on, that would help us out.

I also suggest Sand Clear, if not, try bio-sponge. And I would test for selenium as well. After that - it could be anything. I had a foal last year who had to have bio-sponge for almost a month twice a day, everyday. That was so much fun! But then she improved and didn't need it anymore. What the issue was, we never figured it out.


----------



## uwharrie (Sep 17, 2009)

I also had a horse that seemed to be sensative to fescue hay.

Pepto can help as can adding psyllum

If you think he was particularly wormy you may want to go on an extended course of safeguard. ( I can't remember if its 3 or 5 days)


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Sep 17, 2009)

UPDATE ON ORIGINAL POST WITH REQUESTED INFORMATION


----------



## Leeana (Sep 17, 2009)

I had a young yearling colt a few years back that would get diarrhea randomly pretty often. Was on a normal worming schedule, grass hay and pelleted feed at that time. I found that feeding probio's really made a big difference, i would topdress them daily on his feed. You can buy probio's online but I have no trouble finding them right here at my TSC.


----------



## Annabellarose (Sep 17, 2009)

I would immediately attempt to administer something to clear out any sand. Can someone tell her how to do the sand test? I don't know how to do it. Do you feed beet pulp? Do you feed a pellet that contains beet pulp? If you feed beet pulp or a pellet that contains beet pulp try switching him to something without beet pulp? Are you feeding a pellet that contains molasses or a grain that is covered with molasses (aka "sweetfeed")?


----------



## garyo (Sep 17, 2009)

We have a pinto mare who is now three. She had chronic diarrhea as a foal after weaning until she was about a year old. What we have discovered is she must have a high protein feed. We tried to switch from strategy which is about 14% to a 12% at one point because our feed store said it was comparable feed at a cheaper price. The diarrhea came back. We tried switching from orchard/alfalfa to straight orchard grass and the diarrhea came back. She does best on what used to be called Born to Win and is now called Enrich 32 and hay which has crazy high protein.

We also have a gelding who gets diarrhea if we go more than six weeks between Metamucil weeks. We are in Florida and cannot avoid the sand factor so we give metamucil soup to everyone for a solid week every month.

Hope this helps

Ruth


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Sep 17, 2009)

*garyo:*

What exactly is "metamucil soup"?

*Annabellarose:*

I do not feed a grain that has ANY beet pulp in it and I am currently feeding a sweet feed - I was feeding Strategy but the diarrhea is the same now as it was when I was on Strategy

*Leeana:*

I have been giving tubed Probios to him before and seemed to make no difference, do you think that giving it daily would help moreso than monthly?


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 17, 2009)

Probiotics should be administered more than monthly IMHO. You can get FastTrack or Probios in powder form and top dress that way.


----------



## garyo (Sep 17, 2009)

Katie Guinn said:


> *garyo:*
> 
> What exactly is "metamucil soup"?
> 
> ...


----------



## wwminis (Sep 17, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Hi Katie,[/SIZE]

First, let me say I'm not a vet, but sometime meds and additives can make chronic diarrhea worse! Here's what an old retired vet told me a few years ago when we had 4 yearlings with chronic diarrhea after we had tried everything on the market! He said, take those horses off of all meds and feed you have them on now and go get some Recleaned Rolled Oats and feed them Oats only with good grass hay! ( I thought, well it's worth a shot) He said they won't like it at first, but they will eat it and they will get better! Sure enough the chronic diarrhea stopped in about 4 days and never returned! We kept those 4 horses on Oats for about 4 months and then starting mixing thier regular feed in with the oats and slowly switched them back and they were fine after that!

Hope this helps

Bill


----------



## Marty (Sep 17, 2009)

Katie this is my 2 cents for whatever its worth:

First off I would STOP just about every single thing you are doing, give it a rest and start all over.

#1. What goes in is coming out in droves so I suspect its your feeding program. I don't know what kind of grain you are feeding, but I would completely over haul it. Certain grains, especially if you are feeding a low grade sweet feed is enough right there to cause these problems.

What feed are you feeding exactly? I feed Purina Strategy and also I like oats for some of mine, but although the oats are lacking in minerals and loaded with starch and sugars and do need a good vitamin or ration balancer with them. Ideally in your case, I would stop all grains and go completely to a ration balancer by a good reputable company such as Purina Enrich 32 and add oats for extra calories.

#2. Fescue with clover......ok clover will produce the slobbers and he will have to keep very well hydrated (which you say he is) but too much hydration could cause this runny poo easily. I would switch to a nice clean high grade hay such as orchard grass and get rid of this fescue.

#3. Sand. Agreed! You must follow the directions of Sand Clear or Sandblast exactly and do not deviate from the except to adjust the amount. I would not mess at all with metimucil. The problem with that is that no one, no one anywhere can determine a correct dosage for that so I would stick to a physillum product that is designed for sand and no guessing games involved.

#4. Ulcers! I would suspect he has chronic ulcers and would begin a regimine of 30 days of ulcerguard.

#5. Sidenote: I have said it a zillion times but a fecal does not reveal all worms. Just because it may come back as clean and clear, it does not mean that others aren't hatching and migrating right now.

Good luck to you Katie. I can only imagine what a poopy pain this is.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Sep 17, 2009)

If it was my feeding program - then why would he have had it since he was a young colt and even on his breeders feeding program? I've had all the horses on the same program and he's the only one that's had the problem even before he was purchased by myself. 

As far as the fescue/clover mix hay goes, there really isn't all that much clover in there. . . and just spent a very pretty penny on a whole bunch of the stuff, plus everyone has really fattened up on it and I am very pleased with that. No slobber on this farm - that is exactly how I know there is a minimal amount in there as Sampson will DROOL anytime he gets into any that is abundant.

I am trying to think of things that would have caused it persistantly since he was a YOUNG COLT. We are talking about weanling and on up here and I am utterly confused. The breeders vet couldn't even find anything and neither can mine - we are at a loss here!


----------



## Little Bits (Sep 17, 2009)

I am going to agree with Marty.

I have one question did you have that hay before you brought him home? I have a gelding that everytime he eats any really grass hay he gets very bad pooppies. I feed only straight timothy. Also what cutting is the hay? I have had people tell me never to feed third cutting to any horses.

Maybe try him on just plain hay cubes and regulate his water to make sure he is not drink to much water.

I also like probios and it should be fed everyday.

Good Luck


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes, I have had some of this hay since before he was purchased - this batch he is getting now is second cutting.


----------



## uwharrie (Sep 17, 2009)

Try switching the type of hay and see if it works. Our mare has not had one incident of loose stools since we switched to Coastal hay. You should be able to get several grass varities in your area ( coastal, orchard should be easy to find)

With us we saw a difference within a week.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Sep 18, 2009)

*UPDATE:*

I am going to go ahead and try Safeguard for 7 days first and then Metamucil - but I need to know the details about how, when and how often to administer. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 18, 2009)

I know someone in another state who just about put a horse down, the diarhea was so bad. Nothing helped it. Turned out she was horribly allergic to alfalfa. She can only have grass stuff with no alfalfa even in pellets, etc.....

I agree with others here... to much stuff can be also causing upsets. I like the KISS method of feeding myself and dont use a lot of supplements, etc....

If you have been feeding grass, then change to a different type or alfalfa. I would try something completely different than what you have been doing, but I would also make sure that worms and sand are not part of the problem.

I would also contact another vet that may be able to help. Have any tests been run? Perhaps there is something else internal going on with this horse that cannot be detected without further looking by a competant vet.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Sep 18, 2009)

We have tried putting him on orchard hay, oat hay, alfalfa pellets and cubes and fescue hay - no change 
Currently I am only feeding grain and hay with no supplements (have tried strategy, omolene, senior feed, sweet feed and plain oats) - no change 
We had a fecal test ran - he showed positive for strongyles so we wormed with Zymectrin Gold two weeks ago - no change except got rid of his belly
Now we are treating (3rd day out of 5) with the Panacur Powerpack - no change as of yet
We have tried grain only diets - no change
We have tried hay only diets - no change
I'm starting to lose my mind 





I am thinking it may be sand or may have an infestation of worms that just aren't showing up - therefore I am going to use Safeguard for 7 days and then Metamucil but I need to know how often and how much to administer the Metamucil "soup" and if that doesn't work - then we will go to Sand Clear.


----------



## loveminis (Sep 18, 2009)

I personally wouldnt get Metamucil, I would get the kind for horses in the pelleted form.

You should do it once a month regularly.


----------



## lilfolks (Sep 18, 2009)

I can't help but wonder if the fescue in the hay isn't the culprit with this horse !!

Just my thoughts,

Joyce


----------



## uwharrie (Sep 18, 2009)

If he had a very heavy worm load he could possibly have some extensive damage within his gut.

It make take a while for it to heal.

you also say you have tried other hays but for how long? I would give any new feed or hay at least 4-8 weeks before I switched to something else. And only change ONE thing at a time, that is the only way you can pinpoint what may be causing the issues.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Sep 18, 2009)

We tried each kind of hay with him - switching every 3 months over the time I have had him and his previous owner used several different remedies as well. 

I just got back from the store and picked up Sand Clear - how much should I be giving to him per feeding - twice per day? Also, how long should should I continue to use the sand clear?

I will also be giving him Safeguard for 7 days if the sand clear doesnt work out.


----------



## loveminis (Sep 18, 2009)

Read the directions. Give him the dosage according to his weight. It give it once a day for 7 days straight each month. My horses gobble it right up out of my hands.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Sep 18, 2009)

It says 1 scoop per 1,000lbs. daily for 7 days out of each month and give "less" to ponies, yearlings and foals. . .so would a half scoop be fine per day?


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 18, 2009)

When I feed mine the sand clear, I just give them about 1/2 inch worth in the bottom of the cup that is included.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Sep 18, 2009)

I have just gotten a veterinary medical book and when I looked up diarrhea - I got the following possibilites that would cause prolonged diarrhea:


chronic salmonellosis
intestinal parasites
sand ingestion
chronic liver disease
tumors in digestive tract
malabsorbtion syndrome
What is your opinion on all of these?
I will begin treatment for sand ingestion tonight with the feeding regimine.


----------



## Sunrise Valley (Sep 18, 2009)

I feel for you!! I had a young filly with the same problem. We finally figured out she was consuming too much of her mineral block. We took it away, and TADA!!! the diarrhea went away!

I sure do wish you luck, that is NO fun!

Lisa


----------



## loveminis (Sep 18, 2009)

If it were me I would give 1/3 of a scoop.


----------



## qtrrae (Sep 18, 2009)

Katie,

It sounds like you are really trying everything possible to correct the problem - I also had a mare that no matter what I tried nothing helped stop her diarrhea.

A long time horse friend gave me this suggestion - to feed her coconut macaroon cookies every day - I was desperate so decided to give it a try - it worked - it took a few days but she was soon diarrhea free.

Not sure "if" this would help your little man but it certainly won't hurt to try.

Good luck and (of course) my horse learned to love and look forward to the cookies.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Sep 19, 2009)

I am going to be getting pictures of exactly what I am looking at this morning and see what you guys think. I have started Sand Clear last night and haven't noticed improvement yet - how long until it should work? Also how much Metamucil should I administer to him? I would like to make it in the soup so need to know how much to give to him.

I was watching him this morning and his "poops" start as a bunch of small farts and then it just looks like he is peeing out his butt hole! There is NOTHING except brown water coming out of him even though he gets A BUNCH of hay every night and grain twice a day.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Sep 19, 2009)

*UPDATED WITH PICTURES ON PAGE 1*


----------



## Barbie (Sep 19, 2009)

I wouldn't do both Sand Clear and metamucil at the same time. At this point I really think he should be treated for ulcers as he's been through so much.

Good luck with him. I dealt with a very young foal several years ago who had chronic diarrhea, in fact, almost lost him. As a last resort, my vet told me to go the Metamucil route. I gave it to him by syringe 3 times a day for 2-3 days, then twice for a couple. He showed a marked improvement by the second day and never had the problem again.

Since then, if I see any signs of runny poop, I immediately treat the horse with Metamucil.

He's very lucky to have you.

Barbie


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Sep 19, 2009)

After Sand Clear I plan on trying Metamucil. . .could I go ahead and treat for ulcers at the same time while giving sand clear? Im so afraid I am doing too mcuh at the same time. 

I am also trying to find BioSponge and Ulcer Guard, can anyone tell me where to get them? I don't think my feed store has them but maybe TSC does?


----------



## loveminis (Sep 19, 2009)

Try giving 1/2 scoop of the sand clear. Give it a chance to work.


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 19, 2009)

Here is the link to platinumperformance - they are the makers of bio-sponge. And a bucket lasts a long long time.

http://www.platinumperformance.com/animal/...CFQebnAod8la3bQ


----------



## BRANDY (Sep 19, 2009)

Katie Guinn said:


> Okay. . .so before I go into detail about the situation, here is some information about the horse I am talking about
> 
> 
> Name: Ranger
> ...


----------



## normajeanbaker (Sep 19, 2009)

I havent read all the replies yet, so I am not sure if this has already been mentioned. I have a yearling gelding who was having persistant diarrhea for a little bit(as bad as the photos you posted). I couldnt figure out what was causing it. We thought maybe it was the new hay, so we put him back on last years hay and that didnt change anything. We hadnt changed his grain, so we knew it wasnt that. Then as a last ditch effort before calling the vet, I took his salt lick out of his stall. Within 24 hours, the diarrhea had stopped. It was his salt lick causing the whole problem. He cant have the salt blocks you get from the grain store. I've tried them from 2 different places and we run into the same problem. However, he can have the Redmond free choice salt or the Himalayn salt rocks with no problems at all, so he still has access to salt when he wants it. Not sure if your horse has a salt lick or not, but might be worth taking away for a bit and see if it helps any at all. Not sure if my horse just has a sensitive system, if he's sensitive to something that was in the block or what. However, within 24 hours of taking the block away, my whole problem was resolved and I was no longer having to wash his tail and rear end 3 times a day.

Sorry you are going through this and cant find an answer. It's very frustrating when that happens!

~Jen~


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Sep 19, 2009)

GOOD NEWS! (knock on wood)

Went out for the evening feeding and check Ranger's butt - all the icky mess you see above is all dried up and he is "leaking" very little now! I took away ALL hay and just have been giving him grain and Sand Clear - He still isn't in love with the Sand Clear but he will just have to make do! I hope this is the problem and that all gets fixed with sand clear. 

I am wondering though - I would like to keep him on sand clear everyday once per day as to never have to even think about diarrhea, would that be okay? Also, got in touch with a vet and said that since my horses are mostly on dry lots - to administer metamucil as a prevenative but how much should I give daily and is it safe for preggo mares?

Also, if he can't eat the regular hay and actually needs pelleted hay - how much alfalfa pellets should he get daily?

Thanks!


----------



## loveminis (Sep 19, 2009)

If you do the sand clear once a month for 7 days that should do the trick. I have a friend with a big horse and she gave it everyday, but I wouldn't with a mini. You don't want him to have poops are hard as rocks either.


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 19, 2009)

Totally forgot about salt, but yes that is a common reason for young horses to have the runs.

Unfortunately it sounds like it is your hay, but your horse needs roughage, so you need to figure something out.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Sep 19, 2009)

I do have a question about the hay - even with changing to several different kinds of hay - he always had the diarrhea - he had hay all last night and this morning (given at AM and PM feedings) so I really don't think it is the hay I am feeding that is bad - otherwise all my horses would be ill. 

I am going to do some more calling around - one vet offered a suggestion that he may have an intolerance to baled hay (not be able to digest the whole hay properly) on top of having sand problems and suggested that he go on pellets for his roughage but I am not sure how much to give him per feeding?

Now I just play the guessing game - I am still going to give him his hay as usual and if it clears up with just sand clear - then I know I have a sand problem


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 19, 2009)

Hay is hay, you weigh it the same way you would baled hay.


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 19, 2009)

I just want to clarify for everyone...

Metamucil/sand clear/psyllium is a LAXATIVE. However, horses can get diarrhea from the irritation from sand. So therefore, it would not be good to treat for sand every day because you would be adding a laxative to the diet. Contrary to common belief, the psyllium products do not "get gooey and have sand stick to them" they simply irritate the stomach as a laxative and help muscle contractions stir things around and push sand out.

Some horses find some types of hay to be a laxative. Alfalfa is a big culprit, and sometimes orchard hay. I have found Bermuda grass hay to be somewhat constipating due to the fine stem. However, each horse has it's own tolerances and sensitivities and it is a very slow process to find out unless you want to have an allergy panel drawn up.

Be careful about changing hays, as some sensitive stomachs take a very long time for all of the bacteria to adjust to the new diet. While bacteria is building you may see diarrhea.

Bio-sponge is an excellent product, you can get it directly from Platinum Performance.

Sometimes you just hay to wait out the diarrhea, and make sure you wash frequently and apply Desitin ointment so they don't burn the hair off. I have seen horses take up to a year on steady diet and routine care, to clear up diarrhea.

Good luck,

Andrea


----------



## rubyviewminis (Sep 19, 2009)

WWMINIs and Marty posted exactly what I was going to say. It is 5 days double dosing Fenbendazole which is Safeguard, this kills the encysted small strongyles that nothing else does, spring and fall. Zimectrin Gold is the Bot Tapeworm remedy, twice a year. And 7 days a month Sand Clear. Yeah its expensive but I read research that the human grade Metamucil isn't as effective in horses, yet its the same product, so your choice. Enrich 32 is a balancer that gives them any vitamins, protein(amino acids they use), they miss in theri regular diet, any excess they don't use/need is excreted. It is balanced to be fed with the grass hay. I agree with what Marty said on all the rest. I had a Quarter Horse with this problem and no matter what he had chronic diarrhea until I read about the lack of B vitamins. They didn't have balancers then, but that is included. Yep, looks like one problem has created another and another and there is a chain reaction, and now his poor digestive system is sensitive. Good luck!!!


----------



## Riverdance (Sep 19, 2009)

It sounds like you are trying too hard. All of those worming medications can really upset the gut. Also, there is a possiblity of Coccidia, and there is a pill for that. He will clear up fast if it is Coccidia. I had a foal with cronic diarrhea and we tried everything, then tried the Coccidia medication and that was the end of it.

I also use sand out and bio-sponge for any cases I have. I try not to overdue it in the worming department as what you are putting into him is a poison, though a mild dose for worms. Still, when you do it over and over again, you really mess up his gut.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Sep 19, 2009)

I ended up bailing out on the Panacur pack and haven't wormed with Safe Guard yet - after just 24 hours of starting Sand Clear I have seen an improvement so hopefully I have nailed it on the head! **crosses fingers**

I will post here of any changes and updates


----------



## pinck43 (Sep 19, 2009)

We just got done dealing with a mare that had the runs. We have her some electrolyte powder with her grain. In 2 days she was having formed stools. dionne


----------



## Marty (Sep 20, 2009)

Whoa Katie girl, slow down now. This is going to fast for you. I think your head is spinning cause mine is. I must admit, I am very concerened to see these pictures of your sick horse. Its been going on way too long I'm so sorry. After seeing this, I'd be pulling him off of all grains/feed (not hay) you are presently feeding period immediately and leave him off all grains/feed and just wait. Give his gut a rest.

When you use Sand Clear, use the directions to the letter, do not deviate from it with the only exception being the dosage.

Do not use Metamucil as Disney has pointed out, that would be over kill and defeating your purpose and cause more complications and give him runny poo.

One thing at a time, slow down, slow way down so you can realize this process of elimination and then go from there.

Hugs


----------



## mizbeth (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi

I have not read all through all of the posts. I have two mares that are having this problem now and when I treat them with sand clear - probios - or Kaolin Pectin they clear up for while and then start again. I cannot put my finger on the cause either, although we are IN SAND.

I'm wondering if your boy has some kind of infection? If an antibiotic treatment would work? I am going to start mine on antibiotics.

Good luck


----------



## loveminis (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree with Marty, do not just feed grain..... or are you feeding a complete feed ?


----------



## Charlene (Sep 20, 2009)

i feel your pain!! one of my mini boys had diarrhea exactly as your pictures depict. at least 3 times a day, i was washing his tail and rear end. EVERY single day, it was a nightmare especially during the entire winter last year. i consulted 3 vets, none of whom could find the problem. i found it myself...it was the Continuex daily dewormer i was using. no vet suggested i stop using it, even when i questioned them, and several people even told me there was something in it that would HELP diarrhea. the day i stopped using it, about a year ago, he had a firm stool and has not had a single incident of runny poo since.

hope the culprit you are fighting is sand because there's a fairly simple fix to that, as you may be finding out.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Sep 24, 2009)

PLEASE GO TO PAGE ONE FOR UPDATE!!!


----------



## shelly (Sep 24, 2009)

:SoCool






:HappyBounce






:BananaHappy


----------



## Horse Feathers (Sep 24, 2009)

Im so glad hes better


----------



## loveminis (Sep 24, 2009)

What a relief ! Glad the sand clear worked


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 24, 2009)

YAY!!!! I am glad he is better!


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 24, 2009)

HOT DOG!!!!! Congrats on regular poop!!!!



That is awesome!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 24, 2009)

Isn't it funny how horse lovers can get so excited over poop? I'm very happy for you that he's doing better.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Sep 24, 2009)

I want to again thank everyone - if it wasn't for you guys I would STILL be living in a nightmare trying to figure out what was wrong with my poor boy!

I LOVE LIL BEGINNINGS!


----------

